# Help--Powhatan at Williamsburg



## karenvit (Feb 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about unit 51 at Powhatan in Williamsburg--I need the info quickly--thanks.

Karen


----------



## rod (Feb 20, 2006)

Unit 51A or 51B?

One-bedroom "A":
800 square feet, accommodates up to 4 people 
Units have one queen size bed and one queen size sleeper sofa, a fully equipped kitchen, and full bath. All one bedroom units have 2 cable TV's, with one VCP, patio, voicemail answering machine and washer/dryer in each unit. They feature a hot tub off of the bedroom and fireplace in the living room. This unit is described by RCI as a 1BR 4/4; full kitchen.


One-Bedroom Loft "B":
800 square feet, accommodates up to 6 people 
Units have one queen size bed and may have one queen size sleeper sofa, and a lofted bedroom has two twin beds, a fully equipped partial kitchen, and full bath. All one bedroom units have 2 cable TV's, with one VCP, voicemail answering machine and washer/dryer in each unit. This unit is described by RCI as a 1BR 4/4; partial kitchen.


----------



## karenvit (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks, Rod--you helped us make our decision--do you have an idea of how much if woul cost tourchase 51A&B for week 51--do you also have a listings of the properties which tells what are in each unit--just like what you sent me.  I really appreciate your help--do you also know how hard they are to trade?  thanks so much.

Karen


----------



## Spence (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a chart that shows which unit is what and what their check-in day is.  I scanned it but it's too big to attach here.  PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

www.powhatanplantation.com has all the info on the units like rod gave you, under 'accomodations'

Based on the SunOptions value of a Wk51 which is 11,500;  I would value the week at $2875.  It is Red on RCI's chart but it's really PINK.


----------



## Spence (Feb 20, 2006)

Unit51 is a Sat-Sat unit.  In my opinion it would be a very mediocre trader.  My very first timeshare was a Wk52 4BR lockoff at Powhatan and I ended up in Club Sunterra because 52 as well as 51 are worth max points in the Club and I found the Wk52 to only trade well for other Sunterra resorts with the 'internal exchange' preference that RCI gave it.  Although this first purchase was resale, I did think that Red meant Red at the time.


----------



## karenvit (Feb 20, 2006)

my e-mail is thumper03@verizon.net--thanks so much!!


----------



## karenvit (Feb 20, 2006)

how much does it cost to get into the club?


----------



## Spence (Feb 20, 2006)

karenvit said:
			
		

> how much does it cost to get into the club?


Read this thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14671&highlight=dance


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 20, 2006)

We have a week 52 C&D. We purchased it because Christmas is the hottest season down there (according to people at the restoration). What we had not figured on was that week 52 may be a good Christmas week or post-Christmas,depending on the year. We joined ClubSun and it worked out very well. This is the highest point value of almost any resort. If you don't always trade for top resorts in high season,you could probably squeeze three weeks of trading out of the points. Though the annual costs may seem high,considering it as paying for two weeks of timesharing,it's really not all that bad. Unit 51 should also be a newly refurbished unit. However,our original trade into PP (when we ended up buying) was into a B unit which we considered pretty awful. It is basically the balcony,bedroom,bathroom and loft from the larger three bedroom unit.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 21, 2006)

They gave you bad information.  Although Christmas is a great time to visit, Williamsburg is much busier during the summer months.



			
				hvsteve1 said:
			
		

> We have a week 52 C&D. We purchased it because Christmas is the hottest season down there (according to people at the restoration).


----------



## Spence (Feb 21, 2006)

hvsteve1 said:
			
		

> We have a week 52 C&D. We purchased it because Christmas is the hottest season down there (according to people at the restoration). What we had not figured on was that week 52 may be a good Christmas week or post-Christmas,depending on the year. We joined ClubSun and it worked out very well. This is the highest point value of almost any resort. If you don't always trade for top resorts in high season,you could probably squeeze three weeks of trading out of the points. Though the annual costs may seem high,considering it as paying for two weeks of timesharing,it's really not all that bad. Unit 51 should also be a newly refurbished unit. However,our original trade into PP (when we ended up buying) was into a B unit which we considered pretty awful. It is basically the balcony,bedroom,bathroom and loft from the larger three bedroom unit.


While there is heightened activity in Colonial Williamsburg building up to and over Christmas, there is no way this is the hottest season tourist-wise.  While 15,000 is a good amount of SunOptions, that is really for two units - 7,500 per for the holiday week, there are many other Sunterra resorts that command more points for a 2BR week.  That being said the MF/pt ratio for a holiday Powhatan 4BR is about the best around AND with the Wk52 you get Wk53 in the years it exists for nothing extra.


----------



## karenvit (Feb 21, 2006)

OK guys--this is my question--this unit 51 went on ebay for $32--what's wrong here--how come it went so cheap--I was afraid of it that there had to be something wrong--was I right or did I miss a great bargain--thanks so much--if we had gotten this unit could we trade into St. Martin--sorry but I am new to all of this

Karen


----------



## Spence (Feb 21, 2006)

karenvit said:
			
		

> OK guys--this is my question--this unit 51 went on ebay for $32--what's wrong here--how come it went so cheap--I was afraid of it that there had to be something wrong--was I right or did I miss a great bargain--thanks so much--


Week 51 for $32+whatever closing fees were maybe $350 = $382
+ even $2995 CONVERSION = $3380 (maybe less if you take my advice in other threads)
or 31cents/SunOption

The resort sells new for between $2.50 and $4/SunOption!

You missed a bargain if you wanted to join Club Sunterra!  It went so cheap because it would trade like a dog in RCI as it is PINK and the uncertainties of converting to Club Sunterra make that an option that people are afraid of, but it's really pretty cut and dry.



			
				karenvit said:
			
		

> if we had gotten this unit could we trade into St. Martin--sorry but I am new to all of this  Karen


No, even with RCI internal trading preference for Sunterra St Maarten resorts you don't stand much of a chance with this as a trader.

In the Club  you could use SunOptions for St Maarten and fairly easily gone there if you planned ahead either to a Sunterra resort or an I.I. resort through exchange as the Club exchanges with I.I.


----------

